# 8-25 [FAT 69.5'' Bull Shark...]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

....was caught by the Mogan Man this evening, on ultra lite gear, as far as sharking goes. 45 minutes is what it took for his Release SG & Tsunami Trophy Series combo to beach this angry bull. This evening we hit our spot with only two baits (thanks to Josh, who hooked us up with a couple fish carcasses from yesterday). We became frustrated quickly, as the bull sharks were obviously thick in this area, but we had next to no bait. We had 14 screaming runs, 8 hookups, & one fish landed. I'll spare you all the long story of what happened with the other 7 sharks that we failed to land, but I'll let you know it left us beyond stoked for our next trip on Thursday. Bull sharks beware. 

*Tally for the Evening:* 

*Me: * 4 lost sharks & about a dozen ladyfish
*Josh: * Had a great time & landed a number of ladies
*Nathan: * Some hardheads, a couple ladies, & a FAT 69.5'' bull

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice shark ya'll!!! What is that an Avet?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Nice shark ya'll!!! What is that an Avet?


Close! It's a Release SG! They're now called "Truth Reels." Super cool reels for sure. For such a small reel it sure handled that bull well!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Beautiful sunset picture!
Im bringing a shark rod next time. Put me in the Game Capt!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Beautiful sunset picture!
> Im bringing a shark rod next time. Put me in the Game Capt!


It's on tomorrow bro!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

You didn't mention the 25lb southern I caught on a live hardhead!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> You didn't mention the 25lb southern I caught on a live hardhead!


Huh?? I don't remember you catching perfect bait right before we left! Pics or it didn't happen buddy!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Huh?? I don't remember you catching perfect bait right before we left! Pics or it didn't happen buddy!


Guess I'll just use the ray to myself when we go out tomorrow in that case!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Guess I'll just use the ray to myself when we go out tomorrow in that case!


Fine, then I'm not gonna help you clean out the half-frozen pool of ray blood in our freezer! 

Also, have fun walking 20 miles to the beach buddy.


----------



## Rawstein (Aug 27, 2015)

What part of the beach are you allowed to night fish from?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Rawstein said:


> What part of the beach are you allowed to night fish from?


Appreciate your immense concern. Fishing is all about having fun & enjoying time spent both on the water & with friends. Next time feel free to post from your main account instead of making a new one to badger us about our fishing location bud.  

Tight lines.


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Looks like the boys are back in town. Great sunset pic.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Finally caught something that isn't a bull red!! Too bad it was a little too short to count - nice pics though and good to see the posse back in action


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Rawstein said:


> What part of the beach are you allowed to night fish from?


The left side


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ifish911 said:


> Looks like the boys are back in town. Great sunset pic.


Glad you enjoyed the report Buddy! Just wait till you see my report for last night. I've now surpassed Nathan for biggest shark this week. :thumbup:


----------

